# USB detection trouble.



## manilaboy1vic (Dec 13, 2019)

I am currently running:


```
FreeBSD yeaguy.com 11.3-RELEASE-p5 FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE-p5 #0: Tue Nov 12 08:59:04 UTC 2019     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Some USB devices work and some do not.

This, for example works:


```
root@yeaguy:#cat /var/log/messages | grep -i steel
Dec 13 10:01:21 yeaguy kernel: ugen5.2: <SteelSeries SteelSeries Arctis 7 Bootloader> at usbus5
Dec 13 10:01:21 yeaguy kernel: uhid1: <SteelSeries Arctis 7 Bootloader> on usbus5
Dec 13 10:14:55 yeaguy kernel: ugen5.2: <SteelSeries SteelSeries Arctis 7 Bootloader> at usbus5
Dec 13 10:14:55 yeaguy kernel: uhid1: <SteelSeries Arctis 7 Bootloader> on usbus5
```

My new APC UPS does not.  When I plug in the USB into the server, I see these messages in the logs:


```
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
usb_alloc_device: set address 2 failed (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
```

Is this from some BIOS setting I am missing?  Should I just go legacy USB mode in the BIOS? 

Thanks for looking.


----------

